# hooks and tongs opinions please



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

just doing a little 'market research' and was wondering if i could get your views and opinions on hooks and tongs

basically which make is the best, the price doesn't matter. wheres the best place to buy hooks and tongs? i know a lot of the good hooks and tongs are imported from America etc what make are the hooks and tongs?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

SnakeProfessional.com - Specialists in reptile handling equipment. have some good handling tools. 

If you look on ebay, you'll prob get the same thing, but a little cheaper. My first ever hooks were paint rollers, with the roller taken off. Sounds a bit crap, but I still have one today, and it works really well.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Either Midwest or have them custom made by John Zegel (Add him on Facebook). I bought mine from John, you can have them built to whatever specification you want.

There is snake professional too, but I've heard mixed reviews about their hooks.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

well im actually looking at launching a new range of reptile products mainly hooks and tongs. They will be a lot better quality than the vast majority of hooks and tongs on the market, im looking at producing some better or at least as good as the midwest hooks and tongs but for a lot cheaper. watch this space if you interested


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PESKY said:


> well im actually looking at launching a new range of reptile products mainly hooks and tongs. They will be a lot better quality than the vast majority of hooks and tongs on the market, im looking at producing some better or at least as good as the midwest hooks and tongs but for a lot cheaper. watch this space if you interested


A bold statement so good luck and I look forward to seeing them

Graeme


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

PESKY said:


> well im actually looking at launching a new range of reptile products mainly hooks and tongs. They will be a lot better quality than the vast majority of hooks and tongs on the market, im looking at producing some better or at least as good as the midwest hooks and tongs but for a lot cheaper. watch this space if you interested


Sounds good. Snake pro take the piss with postage too - they charge the same amount for one hook to be posted, as i paid for 4 hooks to be sent from America...lol.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

PESKY said:


> well im actually looking at launching a new range of reptile products mainly hooks and tongs. They will be a lot better quality than the vast majority of hooks and tongs on the market, im looking at producing some better or at least as good as the midwest hooks and tongs but for a lot cheaper. watch this space if you interested


Most of the hooks and tongs are already available. Unless you can make yours much cheaper, while still having the quality, I'm not sure if it's worth while.

I have a suggestion. I use to have a really nice set of snake handling tools, but I left it on a bus. They came in a snooker-cue-type bag, and had a collection of various tools. The tools included various sized hooks, a pinning tool, grabby stick, feeding tongs, and tweezers. It also had pockets, where you could put a probing kit, pinkie pusher, and a few other bits and bobs. 

If you could offer anything like that, I'd be very interested.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> Most of the hooks and tongs are already available. Unless you can make yours much cheaper, while still having the quality, I'm not sure if it's worth while.
> 
> I have a suggestion. I use to have a really nice set of snake handling tools, but I left it on a bus. They came in a snooker-cue-type bag, and had a collection of various tools. The tools included various sized hooks, a pinning tool, grabby stick, feeding tongs, and tweezers. It also had pockets, where you could put a probing kit, pinkie pusher, and a few other bits and bobs.
> 
> If you could offer anything like that, I'd be very interested.


ive got exactly that, comes in like a violin case almost consists of a folding set of tongs, hook telescopic hook and pinner. it looks really ncie actually 

heres a list of what il be able to offer
24" Pinning Hook36" Pinning Hook24" New Hook Design36" New Hook Design48" New Hook Design38" New Hook Design Folding25" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )40" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )52" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )58" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )40" New Tong Design Folding ( Thin )60" New Tong Design Folding ( Thin )6 Piece Probe Set8 Piece Probe SetTweezers Curved 12"Tweezers Curved 15"Tweezers 8"Tweezers 12 "Tweezers 18 "Tweezers 24"Cotton Snake BagField Herping SetMini Snake KitPinkie PumpPinkie Pump Tube Set


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> A bold statement so good luck and I look forward to seeing them
> 
> Graeme


ha i know, well to be honest ive not actually got them yet, im meeting with my manufactorer in Germany next month to finalise the details and organise the first order. im really hoping i can get some stock in time for june donny show

eventually im hoping to offer a custom design facility where you can design colour size etc of the best hooks and tongs on the market e.g if you want a red midwest type hook thats 31 inches long then i can do that. this isn't available yet though


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

PESKY said:


> ive got exactly that, comes in like a violin case almost consists of a folding set of tongs, hook telescopic hook and pinner. it looks really ncie actually
> 
> heres a list of what il be able to offer
> 24" Pinning Hook36" Pinning Hook24" New Hook Design36" New Hook Design48" New Hook Design38" New Hook Design Folding25" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )40" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )52" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )58" New Tong Design ( Wide or Thin )40" New Tong Design Folding ( Thin )60" New Tong Design Folding ( Thin )6 Piece Probe Set8 Piece Probe SetTweezers Curved 12"Tweezers Curved 15"Tweezers 8"Tweezers 12 "Tweezers 18 "Tweezers 24"Cotton Snake BagField Herping SetMini Snake KitPinkie PumpPinkie Pump Tube Set


Have you got any pics? If it's anything like the one I had, I will buy it.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> Have you got any pics? If it's anything like the one I had, I will buy it.


 
not at the moment, i have got picutres of similar but not the exact ones. im going over to germany next month to get things sorted so hopefully shouldn't be too long

i can tell you the kit your after will be roughly £110-£120 not 100% sure yet though


----------



## Pets Crafts (May 22, 2012)

Hi 
We are the Manufacturer & Exporters of quality Reptiles & Pets Supplies and highly interested to give you some customized solution for your new innovative business about hooks and tongs !

Entrepreneur
*Waqar Jamil*
www.petscrafts.com/


----------



## Pets Crafts (May 22, 2012)

PESKY said:


> well im actually looking at launching a new range of reptile products mainly hooks and tongs. They will be a lot better quality than the vast majority of hooks and tongs on the market, im looking at producing some better or at least as good as the midwest hooks and tongs but for a lot cheaper. watch this space if you interested


Hi 

We are working on Lightest Snake hook with bearing capacity up to 04 lbs the size of hook is 24 inch & weight is proximately 80 grams with 100% Stainless steel. Soon we are launching this product with vital designs and magnificent colors.

Entrepreneur
Waqar Jamil
www.petscrafts.com/


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Midwest :notworthy:

Snake Proffesional :censor:


----------

